# Puglia in winter



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi 
Can anyone reccomend any stopovers or campsites in Puglia they have used that are an option in winter. Also any must see places or good places to eat. We are in Greece but plan to move to Italy in the New Year.

Many thanks
L+P


----------

